#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-06
<Danny> hello
<Danny> i have important news on ubuntu laptop
<Danny> <
<Danny> well i need helo
<Burgundavia> Danny: hmm?
<Danny> lol
<Danny> there
<Danny> ok
<Danny> hi
<Danny> MY vol buttons on my laptop on the keyboard are ACPI
<Danny> I need to change them
<Danny> b/c they are chaging the wrong channle
<Danny> I need them to change PCM insted of Headphone
<Burgundavia> right
<Danny> so how do i fix
<Danny>  ti
<Burgundavia> no idea, sorry
<Danny> i need help i am about to through out this linux
<Burgundavia> you might try the sound preferences
<Danny> not there
<Burgundavia> right click on the speaker, choose the default thing
<Danny> how do i choose hte deful thing
<Burgundavia> right click on the speak
<Burgundavia> near the clock, choose preferences
<Danny> yes
<Danny> now wat
<Burgundavia> play with the various default settings
<Burgundavia> see what works
<Danny> idk
<Danny> i have no idea wat ur talking abou settins
<Danny> i get a thing up
<Burgundavia> you window should say "volume control preferences"
<Danny> i know
<Danny> but tere no setting to play with
<Danny> i Can hilight  stuff oooo
<Danny> n but seriously there is nothing there to chage or fidle wit
<Danny> in windws this is s easy to do why is is so hard in linux tht no one knows
<Danny> but nothing I said I want it to work
<Danny> ops
<Danny> i was jsut typing wile i wait
<Danny> :P
<Danny> <<
<Danny> any one
<Danny> ?
<Danny> no one?
<Burgundavia> you can try the forums, #ubuntu or the mailing list
<Danny> mailing list?
<Burgundavia> ubuntu-users
<volvoguy> hey guys, i still need to update my wiki page, but edgy final installed fine on my Toshiba Portege S100. no unrecognized hard drives this time around. Woohoo!
<volvoguy> mjg59, are you around?
<volvoguy> anybody awake know who the laptop team lead is? 
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-07
* re-align is away: Gone, like your $$ to the government...
<merlin-linux> hiya all
<Nailor> hi
<merlin-linux> does anyone know the file that autoloads card readers
<merlin-linux> cause i have managed to get my 5 in 1 card reader working today, but i have to load the device via /etc/modules file atm
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-08
<Infecto> hi 
<Infecto> did some one run finger print sensor on linux ?
<jldugger-tablet> my CIS sysadmin doe
<jldugger-tablet> does
<jldugger-tablet> on his thinkpad
<jldugger-tablet> ive got one on my Tecra, but i havent tried it
<jldugger-tablet> i imagine they're the same device hooked in the same way
<jldugger-tablet> currently im more interested in getting my tablet screen input to rotate
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-09
<merlin-linux> hi all
<merlin-linux> i wondering if anyone can help me with bit of info please?  I have found a work around with my laptop to get the 5 in 1 card reader to work on my laptop, and along with the synaptic touch pad as well that does not get detected properly and written to the xorg.conf file at install
<merlin-linux> i have reported bugs on both these problems
<merlin-linux> here is a wiki page i have put together with with all the work a rounds for my laptop >>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5601AWLMi/HowTo
<Burgundavia> merlin-linux: as long as you have filed the bug reports you are good. Have you uploaded your patch to the bug?
<merlin-linux> this were i need the help to create the patch
<Burgundavia> rightr
<Burgundavia> what is workaround?
<merlin-linux> look this url >>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5601AWLMi/HowTo
<merlin-linux> that everything i have had to do to get my laptop to a functional manner
<Burgundavia> just filing a bug is fine in this case
<Burgundavia> no need for a patch
<merlin-linux> synaptic touchpad i had to fill in all that info cause it was never detected with install of edgy etc
<Burgundavia> are those regressions from dapper?
<merlin-linux> i have filed bugs and when i have found work arounds i have added that to the bug report :-)
<merlin-linux> this is a clean edgy install
<merlin-linux> well this a clean install when rc1 came out
<merlin-linux> but i have not done a clean install of edgy final release on this laptop
<Burgundavia> probably ok
<Burgundavia> test the dapper live cd
<Burgundavia> if those are regressions for dapper, mark so in the title
<merlin-linux> i have got another problem and i have a kcore file in the /proc dir that is 896MB in size
<merlin-linux> and in the /dev dir there is a symlink to kcore called core which says link to program crash data
<merlin-linux> and it seems to be getting written to randomly, would i beable to remove the kcore file
<merlin-linux> cause it in my 10GB / partition
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-10
<nixternal> i need a supercheap linux loving laptop!
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-11
<loboson> well, it works
<loboson> I have a laptop and wanna help
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-11-12
<whtwolf> which seems to work better for laptops? Dapper or edgy and wich gui gnome or kde?
<whtwolf> anyone there?
<whtwolf> I have edgy installed on my laptop right now butI am wondering if DApper runs better because it is LTS?
<whtwolf> #leave
<Sierra> hola
<Unimatrix9> hello there
<Unimatrix9> any one around at the moment?
<susscorfa> for support of laptops is this the right channel ?
<giftnudel> actually, this is a development channel
<giftnudel> but ask your question anyway
<susscorfa> i updated my acer aspire 1692 to edgy but it is broken probably becaus of to much manual changes in the dapper so i want to reinstall it. but now it wont boot from a edgy install cd it ends up with a black screen and crtl alt f6 returns with a some thing what is nog good either
<susscorfa> any idee how to reinstall it properly 
<susscorfa> in the edgy now installed i can only work in command line 
<susscorfa> hmm gone reboot
<kestaz> with my laptop is problem with battery state, what can i do ?
<kestaz> please help anyone
<Burgundavia> kestaz: what sort ofissue?
<kestaz> don't changing battery state
<kestaz> then i restart the computer
<kestaz> everything is ok...
<kestaz> but..
<Burgundavia> what do you mean by "not changing battery state"
<kestaz> root@darkstar:/home/kestaz# acpi -V
<kestaz>      Battery 1: charging, 33%, 01:23:14 until charged
<kestaz>      Thermal 1: active[3] , 45.0 degrees C
<kestaz>      Thermal 2: ok, 43.0 degrees C
<kestaz>      Thermal 3: ok, 36.0 degrees C
<kestaz>   AC Adapter 1: on-line
<kestaz> than i plug off the ac cable
<kestaz> it showing that it on..
<kestaz> the % don't change
<kestaz> i don't know remaining time
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> file a bug against gnome-power-manager
<kestaz> i don't thing so
<kestaz> it's bug in acpi
<Burgundavia> alright
<kestaz> were to problems battery state and thermal..
<kestaz> two
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-05
<brokenbin> hello
<brokenbin> does anyone know how i can remove an old version of glib?
<DocRohith> hello.
<DocRohith> anyone available to assist with a sony laptop?
<DocRohith> guess not. ...
<jsubl2> hows is the snd-hda-intel problem going.. anyone fixed theirs
<DocRohith> Hello all. I am running Gusty exclusively on my Sony VAIO VGN-SZ480. Would like to contribute to the LaptopTestingTeam. Please advice.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-06
<DocRohith> unfortunately a very silent team here.. still interested. plz pm me if anyone becomes available
<DocRohith> thanks. bye
<milestone> hi all
<milestone> i have a problem with my dell latitude whil hokked up inside the port replicator. Without it Everything is fine.
<milestone> The Problem is with the Network Manager
<milestone> it eats up a lot of cpu and shows a little "x" on the bottom right corner as if there were no network cards present
<milestone> http://www.nopaste.com/p/aVjtJdOU0 shows the lines in /var/log/syslog
<milestone> without the port replicator everything is fine
<Kuprin> Hey all. Anyone here? I'm trying to find a program in the repos to monitor temperature; I'm on an inspiron 5100, so my temp monitor supposedly works.
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-07
<WorkingOnWise> I have an averatec 7170 laptop. both suspend and hipernat do not work. The macking does it, but can never wake up. What apps do I need to get this to work?
<clusty> hey
<clusty> i would like to write a wiki entry for my laptop but i cannot figure out how to copy the standard template page into a new one i will fill out
<clusty> anyone care to help?
<kai19_76692> moin   ^^
<DocRohith> hello.. anyone around?
<Runithad_> sure
<DocRohith> hi..
<DocRohith> are u comfortable with the sony-laptop module release by mattai?
<DocRohith> i am currently trying to update my wiki page.. under the laptoptestingteam.. and i would like someone's help with this specific issue..
<DocRohith> built-in WWAN card power on... Sony VAIO VGN-SZ480
<Runithad_> um
<Runithad_> dunno, I compiled my kernel to work with my laptop
<Brucevdk> so if not support, what's this channel for? :)
<Brucevdk> I know, I know, just making conversation!
<Brucevdk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/67968 <--- I tried looking into this, eventually failed miserably
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-11-08
<sknh> Hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-03
<nalolatz> hey
<nalolatz> any non bots here?
<nalolatz> anyone using hp 6930p with the final relase of 8.10 64 bit?
<nalolatz> keeps on crashing on boot... the rc1 worked great...
<Spets> Report it as a bug and update from RC1 to get it working
<joerlend__> major regression in xubuntu 8.10.. My uncles laptop, which is an IBM Thinkpad, halts completely when xorg starts..
<XiXaQ> hardy worked just great. What do I do now?
<nalolatz> anyone using 64amd 8.10 hp 6930p ?
<nalolatz> i'd like helping the laptop team, how do i get started?
<Spets> nalolatz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting   :)
<Spets> aah, he left
<kFj> hi. has anyone had anyluck getting the hdmi out to work on intel graphics?
<kFj> i got an msi pr200-ya laptop with vga and hdmi-out. vga works. buti have no idea on how to get hdmi to work.. i would like to use it:P
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-05
<dataflow> So, madwifi was working with Atheros, but now the 'manual network monitoring' tray icon shows that i am connected but I am really not.
<dataflow> I've seen other forum threads about this problem but none seemed to resolve.
<dataflow> presario c700
<dataflow> is there another utility that i can use other then the "Network Manager"?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-07
<lucaregini> hi everyone
<lucaregini> i have upgraded my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10
<lucaregini> and i have some issues:
<lucaregini> the webcam is not working anymore
<lucaregini> and there are some problems with static ip configuration with the network manager
<crimsun> register_: you'll likely get better "support" in #ubuntu; this channel tends to not be concerned with it
<register_> well
<register_> i don't really
<register_> want support
<register_> i believe to have found some bugs
<register_> is this the right channel?
<register_> the webcam was working fine in the 8.04 release
<register_> but after the upgrade it is not recognized anymore
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-11-09
<Spets> Im doing a 8.10 a install now
<Spets> Is there any way it could spend less time at 6%
<Spets> Too much of a drama for my taste
<RobertLaptop> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-02
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I am considering dell latitude E5500 laptop.
<sobersabre> it's Intel's X45 based.
<sobersabre> it has Intel X4500HD graphic card.
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-04
<sobersabre> hm.
<sobersabre> empty chan...
<tech404> I have a new laptop for work that I need to lock down. I will need to make sure that data in my /home stays confidential but I have little need to worry about integrity. I'd like to use as little encryption as possible as storage I/O is already slower than I'd like due to the 5400 HD. However, I do have 4 gigs of ram. I have looked through some Docs but but most are dedicated to full-disk. Is the encrypt home option effective if someone gets 
<tech404> :-/
<one_>  
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-05
<baiju> hi
<baiju> can anyone help me with getting suspend to work properly?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-06
<duryodhan> anyone awake ? does anyone know how well the ASUS UL30 works with ubuntu ?
<egyn> hi there, just reading my way through the contribute to ubuntu wikis and found this place
<egyn> just upgraded to 9.10 and got a bit annoyed that i was not able to use the "normal" desktop
<egyn> but then saw that this was already reported
<egyn> ah well, trying to figure how to contribute to the ubuntu progress in the future.
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-07
<Guest59708> My ath9k wireless fails after I resume from RAM in Ubuntu 9.10
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-11-08
<BassWave> hey
<BassWave> i wanted to give some info
<BassWave> i am using my Toshiba L10-154 now with 9.10, had to install trough USB because LiveCD didn't work, for the rest, no problems at all, works out of the box
<BassWave> altough, needed to use ndiswrapper for the WLAN driver
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-11-14
<hxcjonnysniper> ubuntu won't boot all the way. it gets stuck at "checking battery state" anyone know what to do?
<hxcjonnysniper> ubuntu won't boot all the way. it gets stuck at "checking battery state" anyone know what to do?
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-11-06
<Danato> is anybody alive here?
